# Halloween wedding reception music needed!!!



## vamprye (Oct 1, 2010)

Hello Everyone,

I am starting a thread to discover some Halloween music that can be played at a Halloween wedding reception. I am familiar with Midnight Syndicate and Nox Arcana. I am wanting to explore more on bands like that but with lyrics. All help appreciated!


----------



## Wrench (Oct 11, 2009)

I don't have any good suggestions (I guess look for some dark ambient stuff?) but please let us know if you find a good "wedding march" plaid spookily on an organ.


----------



## pdcollins6092 (Aug 8, 2009)

Go to youtube and do a search for Massive Attack and listen to their music. Terra got me listening to them when I heard one of their songs that she used in a video she made.


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Wrench said:


> I don't have any good suggestions (I guess look for some dark ambient stuff?) but please let us know if you find a good "wedding march" plaid spookily on an organ.


Here's 2 dif versions I put together.......
http://www.4shared.com/audio/XKjDGLaw/church_bells_weddng_march_twea.html
http://www.4shared.com/audio/vsF2762S/church_bells_weddng_march_WARP.html


----------



## DrMayhem (Sep 30, 2010)

*Halloween music wedding rec.*

I've got some stuff if you need. I'm an actor and musician and have done a lot of professional sound design, music and haunt stuff for over 10 years. I recorded "I Put a Spell on You" which is available at drmayhem.jimdo.com If you want to download that, it's free. I also have copies of my Halloween c.d., "13 Tracks From a Demented Mind" available. A copy of that is $10.00 plus shipping, but that's got great haunt scenarios like "Dr. Paine, DDS", "A Brief Visit to Hell", etc.

Email me if you're interested. 

Thanks,

Mike M. 
[email protected]


----------

